# Random Reo & Funnies



## johan (26/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

That is classic @johan !!

So true...


----------



## johan (26/7/14)

Silver said:


> That is classic @johan !!
> 
> So true...


 
For me its just a funny, and I won't place my trust in him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------

